# ***Official FFL Rankings for 2011 (Season 5)***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_Note: This thread will be updated after the first event of the season. The order shown is the draft order and not the actual rankings._


*1. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
2. Rauno (0)
3. BobbyCooper (0)
4. Indestructibl3 (0)
5. Relavate (0)
6. KryOnicle (0)
7. D.P. (0)
8. HitorGetHit (0)
9. G_Land (0)
10. Intermission (0)
11. Wukkadb (0)
12. Toxic (Main) (0)
13. Dakota? (0)
14. TraMaI (0)
15. Dudeabides (0) 
16. Hixxy (0)
17. Walker (0) 
18. Thelegend (0)
19. Ruckus (0)
20. MagiK11 (0)
21. KillerShark1985 (0)
22. 420atalon (0)
23. Toxic (Challenge) (0)*
​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight for the Troops 2*

*1. TheLegend (+21)
2 (TIE). Dakota? (+18)
2 (TIE). Toxic (challenge) (+18)
4. Rauno (+8)
5. 420atalon (+5)
6. KryOnicle (0)
7. D.P. (0)
8. HitorGetHit (0)
9. G_Land (0)
10. Intermission (0)
11. Wukkadb (0)
12. Toxic (Main) (0)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
14. TraMaI (0)
15. Dudeabides (0) 
16. Hixxy (0)
17. Walker (0) 
18. BobbyCooper (0)
19. Ruckus (0)
20. MagiK11 (0)
21. KillerShark1985 (0)
22. Indestructibl3 (0)
23. Relevate (0)*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Cyborg*

*1. TheLegend (+29)
2. HitorGetHit (+27)
3. Ruckus (+23) 
4. (TIE) Dakota? (+18) 
4. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
4. (TIE) Relevate (+18)
7. Rauno (+8)
8. 420atalon (+5)
9. G_Land (0)
10. Intermission (0)
11. Wukkadb (0)
12. Toxic (Main) (0)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
14. TraMaI (0)
15. Dudeabides (0) 
16. Hixxy (0)
17. Walker (0) 
18. BobbyCooper (0)
19. D.P. (0)
20. MagiK11 (0)
21. KillerShark1985 (0)
22. Indestructibl3 (0)
23. KryOnicle (0) *​


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wait.....21+8=.......13????!!!!

-maybe you subtracted by mistake?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> wait.....21+8=.......13????!!!!
> 
> -maybe you subtracted by mistake?


I did make a mistake. Thanks for the heads up. New rankings on the way!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 126*

*1. HitorGetHit (+40)
2. KryOnicle (+30)
3. TheLegend (+29)
4. Walker (+24)
5. Ruckus (+23)
6. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
6. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
6. (TIE) Relevate (+18)
9. Wukkadb (+16)
10. 420atalon (+11)
11. (TIE) G_Land (+8)
11. (TIE) Rauno (+8)
13. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
14. TraMaI (0)
15. Dudeabides (0) 
16. Hixxy (0)
17. D.P. (0)
18. BobbyCooper (0)
19. Toxic (Main) (0)
20. MagiK11 (0)
21. KillerShark1985 (0)
22. Indestructibl3 (0)
23. Intermission (0)
*​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Not bad though Torres didn't really come through for me but damn a title fight for JJ. He was my first pick because I thought he'd get a shot later on this year and definitely not this early but I'll take it. :thumb02:​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I have another 2 title fights coming up on March 5th with my fighters  That number 1 spot is MIIIIINE.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't around to make the Strikeforce Fedor vs. Silva thread. I have been a bit sick lately and very busy at work. I will make the thread for the scoring breakdown and everyone with fighters on that card will receive their points tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Silva*

*1. HitorGetHit (+40)
2. KryOnicle (+30)
3. (TIE) TheLegend (+29)
3. (TIE) Walker (+29)
5. Ruckus (+23)
6. Relevate (+20) 
7. TraMaI (+19)
8. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
8. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
10. Wukkadb (+16)
11. 420atalon (+11)
12. (TIE) G_Land (+8)
12. (TIE) Rauno (+8)
14. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
15. Dudeabides (0) 
16. Hixxy (0)
17. D.P. (0)
18. BobbyCooper (0)
19. Toxic (Main) (0)
20. MagiK11 (0)
21. KillerShark1985 (0)
22. Indestructibl3 (0)
23. Intermission (0)
*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Get the hell outta my way you other 9 pretenders, last place is MINE!!!! :fight03: :fight02: :fight01:



> 14. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
> 15. Dudeabides (0)
> 16. Hixxy (0)
> 17. D.P. (0)
> ...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Get the hell outta my way you other 9 pretenders, last place is MINE!!!! :fight03: :fight02: :fight01:


Hopefully Soti will push me above you at 127, so you will be getting closer!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 127*

*1. HitorGetHit (+40)
2. KryOnicle (+30)
3. (TIE) TheLegend (+29)
3. (TIE) Walker (+29)
5. 420atalon (+27)
6. Ruckus (+23)
7. Relevate (+20)
8. TraMaI (+19)
9. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
9. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
9. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
12. G_Land (+17)
13. Rauno (+8)
14. D.P. (+6)
15. Hixxy (+2)
16. BobbyCooper (0)
17. Toxic (Main) (0)
18. MagiK11 (0)
19. KillerShark1985 (0)
20. Indestructibl3 (0)
21. Intermission (0)
22. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
23. Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Argh, i suck. Barry, who is naturally supposed to end a fight went to the distance, Overeem's fight got pushed to June, Condit injured but not for long and Cormier just had a fight before the draft. At last Alves is fighting Story soon.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am slammed at work today everyone. I will have the updated rankings up sometime tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Versus 3*

*1.Ruckus (+43) 
2. HitorGetHit (+40)
3. KryOnicle (+30)
4. (TIE) TheLegend (+29)
4. (TIE) Walker (+29)
6. 420atalon (+27)
7. Relevate (+20)
8. TraMaI (+19)
9. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
9. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
9. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
12. G_Land (+17)
13. KillerShark1985 (+16)
14. Hixxy (+13)
15. Rauno (+8)
16. D.P. (+6)
17. Toxic (Main) (0)
18. MagiK11 (0)
19. BobbyCooper (0)
20. Indestructibl3 (0)
21. Intermission (0)
22. TheGrizzlyBear (0)
23. Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 35*

*1.Ruckus (+43) 
2. HitorGetHit (+40)
3. KryOnicle (+30)
4. (TIE) TheLegend (+29)
4. (TIE) Walker (+29)
6. 420atalon (+27)
7. Relevate (+20)
8. TraMaI (+19)
9. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
9. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
9. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
12. G_Land (+17)
13. KillerShark1985 (+16)
14. Hixxy (+13)
15. (TIE) Rauno (+8)
15. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+8)
17. D.P. (+6)
18. MagiK11 (0)
19. BobbyCooper (0)
20. Indestructibl3 (0)
21. Intermission (0)
22. Toxic (Main) (0)
23. Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just waiting patiently to make my move. But Dude why didn't Coenen get me any points?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soon as the Strikeforce card kicks in, that #1 spot is mine.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am just waiting patiently to make my move. But Dude why didn't Coenen get me any points?


I am about to post the SF changes. I just did the Bellator ones on the latest. The completely up to date rankings will be up momentarily. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce Feijao vs. Henderson*

*1. KryOnicle (+56)
2. Ruckus (+43)
3. HitorGetHit (+40)
4. (TIE) TheLegend (+29)
4. (TIE) Walker (+29)
6. 420atalon (+27)
7. Toxic (Main) (+22)
8. Relevate (+20)
9. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+19)
9. (TIE) TraMaI (+19)
11. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
11. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
11. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
14. G_Land (+17)
15. KillerShark1985 (+16)
15. Hixxy (+13)
17. Rauno (+8)
18.D.P. (+6)
19. BobbyCooper (0)
20. Indestructibl3 (0)
21. Intermission (0)
22. MagiK11 (0)
23. Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

its good to finally get some points on the board! now i can't wait for the GSP Shields fight, i win no matter what!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> its good to finally get some points on the board! now i can't wait for the GSP Shields fight, i win no matter what!


Just saw you have both of them! Yeah you'll be swimming in points after that event :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Aoki and Melendez fighting on April 9th, Melendez in a title fight, Hiroyuki Takaya is also rumored to be fighting on that card. Oh yeah.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

After the April 9th Card I am going to be the number 1 here guys  book on it^^

Lyoto 1 Round KO

Barboza stoppage as well TKO

Kawajiri 5 Round decision win or TKO stoppage!


I think that must be enough to reach the top :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry BC, Crusher is getting crushed by Melendez,

Randy is gonna tenderize Machida against the cage. 

Its gonna be a bad night for you. Maybe Barboza will come through?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> *Sorry BC, Crusher is getting crushed by Melendez,*
> 
> Randy is gonna tenderize Machida against the cage.
> 
> Its gonna be a bad night for you. Maybe Barboza will come through?


Haha good one^^ but the Crusher will get the job done! Melendez is tough but I don't see where he has the advantage in this fight. He's behind in every aspect, even if just a little bit he's behind.

The other ones are booked!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Get used to looking up at me from below guys !

Silva will defend his title at least once more this year. Hendo as well. Meisha gets her title shot later this year hopefully before summers end. Lil Nog is main eventing a fight night and WINNING that main event for sure. And Brookins is taking it to Joe Daddy soon as well.

I'll be in triple digits before you can say 'That Welshman's team got skillz'


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Nick Diaz keeps fighting this often and defending his belt (which he will against Daley too), then I will be in good shape. Hopefulyl Monson gets his stuff together but if not, I already have a replacement in mind.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha good one^^ but the Crusher will get the job done! Melendez is tough but I don't see where he has the advantage in this fight. He's behind in every aspect, even if just a little bit he's behind.
> 
> The other ones are booked!


 Melendez is a better MMA wrestler and a better grappler than Crusher. 



KryOnicle said:


> Get used to looking up at me from below guys !
> 
> Silva will defend his title at least once more this year. Hendo as well. Meisha gets her title shot later this year hopefully before summers end. Lil Nog is main eventing a fight night and WINNING that main event for sure. And Brookins is taking it to Joe Daddy soon as well.
> 
> I'll be in triple digits before you can say 'That Welshman's team got skillz'


Meisha ain't touching that title Kry.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 128*

*1. Walker (+63)
2. KryOnicle (+56)
3. Ruckus (+43)
4. HitorGetHit (+40)
5. TraMaI (+34)
6. Relevate (+31)
7. TheLegend (+29)
8. Hixxy (+28)
9. 420atalon (+27)
10. G_Land (+25)
11. Toxic (Main) (+22)
12. TheGrizzlyBear (+19)
13. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
13. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
13. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
16. KillerShark1985 (+16)
17. D.P. (+14)
18. Rauno (+8)
18. BobbyCooper (+8)
20. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (0)
21. (TIE) Intermission (0)
22. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
23. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Daley beats Diaz in a couple of weeks i should move closer to the top!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

whoo^^ some people have already such a gib lead.. this is not going to be so easy as I first thought it would be


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Walker scored HUGE this event.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Walker scored HUGE this event.


Yea Rauno plus he already won the last one too^^ he knows what he's doing


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> If Daley beats Diaz in a couple of weeks i should move closer to the top!


Nah. Diaz is going to pull off a big win for me again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I still have high hopes for this season though. Alistair is winning the GP and headlining every event his in, Alves is looking like a monster, Condit should be healthy by now and Cormier just loves to fight and fight and fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Second place and only two of my fighters have fought, and will be fighting 1-2 more times this year. Things are nicely on track indeed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*I'm in the Top 23?*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFN 24*

*1. Walker (+63)
2. KryOnicle (+58)
3. Ruckus (+43)
4. HitorGetHit (+40)
5. TraMaI (+34)
6. 420atalon (+33)
7. Relevate (+31)
8. TheLegend (+29)
9. Hixxy (+28)
10. G_Land (+25)
11. Toxic (Main) (+22)
12. TheGrizzlyBear (+19)
13. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
13. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
13. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
16. KillerShark1985 (+16)
17. D.P. (+14)
18. Intermission (+11)
19. (TIE) Rauno (+8)
19. (TIE) BobbyCooper (+8)
21. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (0)
21. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
21. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What what in the butt top 10!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, well... just wait until my team captain skates by that whole money laundering sentencing thing, you guys have seen nothing yet.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

We will find out soon!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's wait til' my killers start to knock fools out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator FC 39*

*1. Walker (+63)
2. Ruckus (+62)
3. KryOnicle (+58)
4. HitorGetHit (+40)
5. TraMaI (+34)
6. 420atalon (+33)
7. Relevate (+31)
8. TheLegend (+29)
9. Hixxy (+28)
10. (TIE) G_Land (+25)
10. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+25)
12. Toxic (Main) (+22)
13. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
13. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
13. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
16. KillerShark1985 (+16)
17. D.P. (+14)
18. Intermission (+11)
19. (TIE) Rauno (+8)
19. (TIE) BobbyCooper (+8)
21. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (0)
21. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
21. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, i'm 19th and dudeabides and his dream team are 21st. That sucks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I have Tito, so I'm not worried, you should've drafted a legendary what have you for your team too. Psst... the same guy owns this thing every year, btw.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Third!? Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Third!? Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Only 16 places higher than me. Psshh, nothing i can't handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Big points coming for me on Saturday with Paul Daley


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Big points coming for me on Saturday with Paul Daley


Yup you're gonna get a nice +30 (KO 1st round title fight main event :thumb02: ) and tie me at 3rd place.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Big points coming for me on Saturday with Paul Daley


Eh, you will get points for being on the card, title fight and main event, but I am sorry to say that Diaz will get me all of the winning points. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm backing hixxy. Daley's going to get him huge points and some nice credits for me in vBookie as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man so many people are going to be mad when I make a huge jump back torwards 1st place.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So many people are going to be mad when my killers start knocking people's heads off.  Starting with Thiago Alves in 130.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce: Diaz/Daley and Bellator FC 40*

*1. HitorGetHit (+69)
2. Toxic (Main) (+68)
3. Walker (+63)
4. Ruckus (+62)
5. KryOnicle (+58)
6. Hixxy (+39)
7. TraMaI (+34)
8. 420atalon (+33)
9. Relevate (+31)
10. TheLegend (+29)
11. (TIE) G_Land (+25)
11. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+25)
13. KillerShark1985 (+22)
14. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
14. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
14. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
17. BobbyCooper (+16)
18. D.P. (+14) 
19. (TIE)Intermission (+11)
19. (TIE)Indestructibl3 (+11)
21. Rauno (+8)
22. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
22. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Booooooooooo


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diaz had 56/69 points for my team.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I only got two points for Daley??


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Fixed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic coming for #1. Bitches better recognize.

I should actually be at 68 of only one point behind.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Only one person behind me. Well, in reality there's two but dudeabides doesn't count.  Must feel like shh when i jump into the top 3 soon.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Doesn't count because it is only a matter of time until he shoots up to the top, or ah somewhere?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Doesn't count because it is only a matter of time until he shoots up to the top, or ah somewhere?


Yup, i was referring to you going into the top 3 as well. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic, I added your 2 points for Takaya. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Toxic coming for #1. Bitches better recognize.
> 
> I should actually be at 68 of only one point behind.


Could you teach me how you do it Master Sensei? ray02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Urgh! Hendo needs to defend his title rather than fight Fedor  BOOOO. 

Wish Miesha would hurry up and get her shot as well. Sigh.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My team was not well at the start. Monson had legal issues still and then got 2 fights scheduled that were not in the leagues that earn points. So I dropped him. Rich Franklin got beat and retirement talks flew. 

Diaz has been freaking amazing for my team thus far. 2 title defenses and 2 quick finishes. If Maia beats Munoz, I will feel really good.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey I started a thread for Event #14 , Bellator 41, which is tonight. I got Joe Warren and hoping top move up from #4 in the rankings.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

When HOGH makes the thread and does the #'s I'm betting Warren in a non title gets....

(+5)(+3)(+3)=(+11)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I have been on my phone this weekend. My internet provider is stupid and thought I didn't pay, so they shut me off. I argued with them all weekend that I paid online and they are supposed to be out sometime today to fix it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The countdown to my top 5 climb has begun.

May 28, 2011 - Thiago Alves
June 18, 2011- Alistair Overeem, Daniel Cormier
July 2, 2011 - Carlos Condit

..and Pat Barry is just waiting for a fight right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 41*

*1. Ruckus (+73)
2. HitorGetHit (+69)
3. Toxic (Main) (+68)
4. Walker (+63)
5. KryOnicle (+58)
6. Hixxy (+39)
7. TraMaI (+34)
8. 420atalon (+33)
9. Relevate (+31)
10. TheLegend (+29)
11. (TIE) G_Land (+25)
11. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+25)
13. KillerShark1985 (+22)
14. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
14. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
14. (TIE) Toxic (challenge) (+18)
17. BobbyCooper (+16)
18. D.P. (+14) 
19. (TIE)Intermission (+11)
19. (TIE)Indestructibl3 (+11)
21. Rauno (+8)
22. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
22. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You guy's have so much points.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> You guy's have so much points.


I admit, I think this competition is rigged Raunolein we are the ones who have to suffer here only :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I admit, I think this competition is rigged Raunolein we are the ones who have to suffer here only :thumbsdown:


Your right. There are 4 staff members in the top 5 and Ruckus is probably in there so we wouldn't get suspicious. :confused02: We're on to you guy's!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Rauno, no one would ever suspect a thing with Ruckus leading the pack at the 1/4 way mark.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Your right. There are 4 staff members in the top 5 and Ruckus is probably in there so we wouldn't get suspicious. :confused02: We're on to you guy's!


I wasn't staff when this started SO SHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 129*

*1. Ruckus (+73)
2. HitorGetHit (+69)
3. Toxic (Main) (+68)
4. Walker (+63)
5. KryOnicle (+58)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+55)
7. 420atalon (+52)
8. Hixxy (+39)
9. TraMaI (+34)
10. (TIE) D.P. (+33)
10. (TIE) BobbyCooper (+33)
12. Relevate (+31)
13. Toxic (challenge) (+29)
14. TheLegend (+29)
15. Intermission (+28)
16. G_Land (+25)
17. KillerShark1985 (+22)
18. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
18. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
20. Indestructibl3 (+11)
21. Rauno (+8)
22. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
22. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings are out? Let me check... :confused02: , nah don't need to update my sig any. Chael Sonnen, Josh Koscheck, Matt Hughes, Frank Mir and Tito Ortiz ladies and gentlemen. 
Ah, we're only 5 months in...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Slowly climbing up the ladder guys^^ Yea, yea watch out up there :thumb03:

I past Rauno in no time hihi thanks too 






The Karate Crane Kick to Death raise02:

By Master Lyoto Machida!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

How am I even top ten? Just looked at my roster after forgetting about this since the draft... Not good lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 43+44*

Sorry for the absence everyone. My computer was used while the firewall was down and I have spent days getting everything back to normal. :thumbsdown:

*1. Ruckus (+73)
2. HitorGetHit (+69)
3. Toxic (Main) (+68)
4. Walker (+63)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+60)
6. KryOnicle (+58)
7. 420atalon (+52)
8. TheLegend (+48)
9. Hixxy (+39)
10. TraMaI (+34)
11. (TIE) D.P. (+33)
11. (TIE) BobbyCooper (+33)
13. Relevate (+31)
14. Toxic (challenge) (+29)
15. Intermission (+28)
16. G_Land (+25)
17. KillerShark1985 (+22)
18. (TIE) Wukkadb (+18)
18. (TIE) Dakota? (+18)
20. Indestructibl3 (+11)
21. Rauno (+8)
22. (TIE) MagiK11 (0)
22. (TIE) Dudeabides (0) 
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rankings have been adjusted due to a scoring mistake on the Bellator 44 card.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm really tired of being stuck in the 21st position. Changes are coming boys.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Although Alves lost, i'll still get points yes?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not on zero anymore, believe it or not. Mir won but it was only a UD, so I'm thinking it will be 8 points when HOGH gets back.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Broke the top 10


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Taking over the league math for HOGH. These are the new rankings after TUF 13 Finale, UFC 130 and DREAM Fight for Japan. Congrats to new #1 Toxic! Well, one of his teams.

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+84)
2. Ruckus (+73)
2. (tie) Walker (+73)
4. HitorGetHit (+69)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+62)
6. KryOnicle (+58)
7. 420atalon (+52)
7. (tie) TraMaI (+52)
9. TheLegend (+50)
10. BobbyCooper (+41)
11. Hixxy (+39)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+37)
13. G_Land (+36)
14. D.P. (+33)
15. Relavate (+31)
16. Intermission (+28)
17. KillerShark1985 (+22)
18. Dakota? (+20)
19. Wukkadb (+18)
20. Indestructibl3 (+11)
21. Rauno (+10)
22. Dudeabides (+8) 
23. MagiK11 (0)
*​


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Top Ten baby :thumb03: Already^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn Thiago losing me some points.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 131 update!

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+84)
2. Ruckus (+73)
2. (tie) Walker (+73)
4. HitorGetHit (+71)
5. TraMaI (+63)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+62)
7. KryOnicle (+58)
8. 420atalon (+57)
9. TheLegend (+50)
10. BobbyCooper (+41)
11. Hixxy (+39)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+37)
13. G_Land (+36)
14. Wukkadb (+34)
15. D.P. (+33)
16. Relavate (+31)
17. Intermission (+28)
18. KillerShark1985 (+22)
19. Dakota? (+20)
20. Indestructibl3 (+19)
21. Rauno (+10)
22. Dudeabides (+8) 
23. MagiK11 (0)
*​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im hoping to climb that ladder over the next month, all my team are fighting 

Soti - 132

Paul Daley - Fedor v Hendo

Nam Phan - 133

Schaub - 134

Sanchez - 135


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce: Overeem vs Werdum update!

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+84)
2. Ruckus (+73)
2. (tie) Walker (+73)
4. HitorGetHit (+71)
5. TraMaI (+63)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+62)
7. KryOnicle (+58)
8. 420atalon (+57)
9. Toxic (challenge) (+53)
10. TheLegend (+50)
11. BobbyCooper (+41)
12. Hixxy (+39)
13. G_Land (+36)
13. (tie) Relavate (+36)
15. Wukkadb (+34)
16. D.P. (+33)
17. Rauno (+29)
18. Intermission (+28)
19. KillerShark1985 (+22)
20. Dakota? (+20)
21. Indestructibl3 (+19)
22. Dudeabides (+8) 
23. MagiK11 (0)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Versus 4*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+84)
2. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
3. (TIE)Ruckus (+73)
3. (TIE) Walker (+73)
5. HitorGetHit (+71)
6. TraMaI (+63)
7. KryOnicle (+58)
8. 420atalon (+57)
8. Toxic (challenge) (+55)
10. TheLegend (+50)
11. BobbyCooper (+46)
12. Hixxy (+39)
13. Dakota? (+37)
14. (TIE)G_Land (+36)
14. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
15. (TIE)Rauno (+34)
15. (TIE)Wukkadb (+34)
18. D.P. (+33)
19. Intermission (+28)
20. KillerShark1985 (+22)
21. Indestructibl3 (+19)
22. Dudeabides (+8) 
*​


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good at #3...got some fights over the next 3 months and if no one gets injured should be set up nice for a late push at the end of the year.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hey wait a sec! Where are my points for Nate Marquardt fighting huh???



Oh yeah- nevermind. :angry04:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cormier and Overeem earning me a decision victories and Alves and Barry losing. All those guys are supposed to be finishers and end things early, not decision or lose. I sure hope Condit wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

loving it


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rankings updated. See UFC on Versus 4 thread for details.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 132*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+84)
2. Ruckus (+81)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
4. Walker (+73)
5. HitorGetHit (+71)
6. TheLegend (+69)
7. TraMaI (+63)
8. KryOnicle (+58)
9. 420atalon (+57)
10. Toxic (challenge) (+55)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
12. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
14. BobbyCooper (+46)
15. Hixxy (+41)
16. Dakota? (+37)
17. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
17. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
19. D.P. (+33)
20. Dudeabides (+26)
21. KillerShark1985 (+22)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

when are my points for sandro coming in?.....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there going to be a thread for Strikeforce tonight?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Slowly movin' up dem ranks.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Henderson and Miesha = Ooooh movin back to the top with over 100 points! BOOYAH.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Kry, where are my points from the Barry fight where he scored 3 KO victories?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nag Hit for them. I'm far too lazy to even try adding up everyone's points 

And LOL at that wiki entry. So awesome.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hits not been on for a few days.. This needs to be updated consistently otherwise it causes confusion really.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is anyone going to update this?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Whew im back. Had some billing issues with my internet provider and I had no internet at my house for the last few weeks. Time to play catch up. I will go back and make the threads for the fights that happened while I was gone so everyone can see what they got and then I will update the rankings. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after DREAM: Japan GP Final*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+101)
2. Ruckus (+81)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
4. Walker (+73)
5. HitorGetHit (+71)
6. TheLegend (+69)
7. TraMaI (+63)
8. KryOnicle (+58)
9. 420atalon (+57)
10. Toxic (challenge) (+55)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. KillerShark1985 (+48)
13. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
13. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
15. BobbyCooper (+46)
16. Hixxy (+41)
17. Dakota? (+37)
18. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
18. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
20. D.P. (+33)
21. Dudeabides (+26)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce Challengers 17*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+101)
2. Ruckus (+81)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
4. Walker (+73)
5. HitorGetHit (+71)
6. TheLegend (+69)
7. TraMaI (+63)
8. KryOnicle (+58)
9. 420atalon (+57)
10. Toxic (challenge) (+55)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. D.P. (+51)
13. KillerShark1985 (+48)
14. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
14. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
16. BobbyCooper (+46)
17. Hixxy (+41)
18. Dakota? (+37)
19. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
29. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
21. Dudeabides (+26)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 47*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+101)
2. Ruckus (+81)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
4. TheLegend (+77)
5. Walker (+73)
6. HitorGetHit (+71)
7. TraMaI (+63)
8. KryOnicle (+58)
9. 420atalon (+57)
10. Toxic (challenge) (+55)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. D.P. (+51)
13. KillerShark1985 (+48)
14. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
14. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
16. BobbyCooper (+46)
17. Hixxy (+41)
18. Dakota? (+37)
19. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
29. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
21. Dudeabides (+26)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Fedor vs. Henderson*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+109)
2. KryOnicle (+101)
3. Ruckus (+81)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
5. TheLegend (+79)
6. Walker (+78)
7. HitorGetHit (+71)
8. TraMaI (+63)
8. Toxic (challenge) (+63)
10. 420atalon (+57)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. D.P. (+51)
13. KillerShark1985 (+48)
14. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
14. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
16. BobbyCooper (+46)
17. Hixxy (+43)
18. Dakota? (+37)
19. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
19. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
21. Dudeabides (+26)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 133*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+109)
2. KryOnicle (+101)
3. HitorGetHit (+97)
4. Ruckus (+81)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
6. TheLegend (+79)
7. Walker (+78)
8. 420atalon (+76)
9. (TIE)TraMaI (+63)
9. (TIE)Toxic (challenge) (+63)
11. Rauno (+52)
12. D.P. (+51)
13. KillerShark1985 (+48)
14. (TIE) Intermission (+47)
14. (TIE) G_Land (+47)
16. BobbyCooper (+46)
17. Hixxy (+45)
18. Dakota? (+37)
19. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
19. (TIE) Wukkadb (+36)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Coming for you Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No Ky the truth is my Challenge team is coming for you, my main team is out of your league.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No Ky the truth is my Challenge team is coming for you, my main team is out of your league.


1-0 against your team. Tate that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Versus 5*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+109)
2. KryOnicle (+101)
3. HitorGetHit (+97)
4. Ruckus (+81)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
6. TheLegend (+79)
7. Walker (+78)
8. 420atalon (+76)
9. Wukkadb (+72)
10. TraMaI (+65)
11. Toxic (challenge) (+63)
12. D.P. (+59)
13. (TIE)Rauno (+52)
13. (TIE)Intermission (+52)
15. BobbyCooper (+51)
16. KillerShark1985 (+48)
17. G_Land (+47)
18. Hixxy (+45)
19. Dakota? (+37)
19. (TIE) Relavate (+36)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Making moves, making moves. 

Sucks no more Lytle, though. =(


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Making moves, making moves.
> 
> Sucks no more Lytle, though. =(


You can swap him out??

Number one spot is mine after tomorrow :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep. You can add/drop 1 time per season.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking to make a late season push with many fights coming up


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant buy a bloody win... Soti, Daley, Phan and now Schaub all losing..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Man I swapped Lil Nog out for Pearson when I could of chosen Big Nog. Damn going with my heart again!

Oh well, a nice 27 points from Silva will do me fine.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I can make one swap? Shit, didn't know this. Can I swap out Chris Lytle, due to him retiring, for Evan Dunham?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

In case people missed it.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...nnouncements-question-thread.html#post1469258

This is where I am posting updates about me. My computer has been going through a vicious cycle of crapping out on me lately. I really need a new one but if for some reason I am unable to update right away, I will find a way on to at least notify everyone in that thread.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

19 pts from Daniel, nice! When does the season end?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 19 pts from Daniel, nice! When does the season end?


The season ends at the end of the year and a new season starts at the start of 2012.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 134*

*
1. KryOnicle (+130)
2. Toxic (Main) (+109)
3. HitorGetHit (+97)
4. Ruckus (+81)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+80)
6. TheLegend (+79)
7. Walker (+78)
8. 420atalon (+76)
9. Wukkadb (+72)
10. Relavate (+66)
11. TraMaI (+65)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+63)
13. D.P. (+59)
14. BobbyCooper (+57)
15. KillerShark1985 (+56)
16. (TIE)Rauno (+52)
16. (TIE)Intermission (+52)
18. G_Land (+49)
19. Hixxy (+47)
20. Dakota? (+37)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Barnett vs. Kharitonov*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+133)
2. KryOnicle (+130)
3. (TIE) HitorGetHit (+97)
3. (TIE) TheGrizzlyBear (+97)
5. Ruckus (+89)
6. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
7. TheLegend (+79)
8. Walker (+78)
9. 420atalon (+76)
10. Wukkadb (+72)
11. Rauno (+71)
12. Relavate (+68)
13. TraMaI (+67)
14. D.P. (+59)
15. BobbyCooper (+57)
16. KillerShark1985 (+56)
17. Intermission (+52)
18. G_Land (+49)
19. Hixxy (+47)
20. Dakota? (+37)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I still suck.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm coming for first place, I still have Jake Shields this weekend, and GSP over condit!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*flex*

Bring it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The thread for this weekend's fights is going up this evening! :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man Im not completly out but Forrest being hurt sucks....him losing didnt help either lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I should be at 122 because I never got points for Dream Fight For Japan. 

After that just remember Kryonicle that I am coming for you, I got Aoki this month in an easy fight that will likely not make it outside one round, I got Melendez and Cyborg in title fights, Gil will likely be the main event. I got Demetrious in a main even title fight, and short of an injury you know Aoki is not missing the NYE show. I already won you just don't know it yet.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My bad Toxic. I will look it up and update accordingly. In other news I have put the thread up 7 times....I get database errors and it scraps everything. :thumbsdown:

It seems like it likes me today so I am going to get it done before it hates me again.

EDIT: The thread is up!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...night-shields-vs-ellenberger.html#post1472264

Make your predictions for extra credits!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually Hiroyuki Takaya defended his FW title in the main event at the Dream Japan GP event in July and won a 3 round unanimous decision. By my calculations that is 24 points which means I am still winning this thing. with 133 points. Sorry Kyr.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC Fight Night 25*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+133)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+102)
4. Wukkadb (+98)
5. (TIE)420atalon (+97)
5. (TIE)HitorGetHit (+97)
7. Ruckus (+89)
8. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
9. TheLegend (+79)
10. Walker (+78)
11. Rauno (+71)
12. Relavate (+68)
13. TraMaI (+67)
14. D.P. (+59)
15. BobbyCooper (+57)
16. KillerShark1985 (+56)
17. Intermission (+52)
18. G_Land (+49)
19. Hixxy (+47)
20. Dakota? (+37)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> *flex*
> 
> Bring it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeahh, 4th place baby.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem main eventing against Lesnar, Alves going against some Swedish guy, Condit fighting for the title in the main event, Barry against Struve and Cormier having a date against Barnett. Things are looking great.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And Banana pants brings home another 21 points, whooo, to be the man you gotta beat the man, whooooo, 

Next weekends main even title fight should cement me as the #1 in the FFL.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daaaaaamnit. Had I picked Nog over Pearson, and Silva wasn't out until early 2012 I'd be giving the number 1 spot a better fight. Ah well, I can handle 2nd place.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am unstoppable Kyr, its a given, The real competition is to just be #2 after me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after DREAM.17: World Bantamweight GP*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+102)
4. Wukkadb (+98)
5. (TIE)420atalon (+97)
5. (TIE)HitorGetHit (+97)
7. Ruckus (+89)
8. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
9. TheLegend (+79)
10. Walker (+78)
11. Rauno (+71)
12. Relavate (+68)
13. TraMaI (+67)
14. D.P. (+59)
15. BobbyCooper (+57)
16. KillerShark1985 (+56)
17. Intermission (+52)
18. G_Land (+49)
19. Hixxy (+47)
20. Dakota? (+37)
21. Dudeabides (+31)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow one of my fighters actually won for once last night!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

nothing like a first round sub win from J-lau for some good points


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Both my challenge teams are in the upper 35% and my main team is #1 with a wide margin. 

You guys can just refer to me as king FFL.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

after this event I have 120 points, then next event i have GSP in the title fight, he wins and that margin goes byebye


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a Cyborg title fight in december and if Dana doesn't **** it up a Melendez main event title fight. Plus you know Aoki is gonna fight on NYE.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I have Hendo vs Shogun... It should of been Silva vs Hendo. That would of been some good points.

Hope lost.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I swear whenever an event comes up that I need to update, my dog feels the need to break my laptop. I have never seen a laptop case explode like mine did last week...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 135*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. Walker (+103)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+102)
5. Wukkadb (+98)
6. (TIE)420atalon (+97)
6. (TIE)HitorGetHit (+97)
8. Ruckus (+89)
9. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
10. TheLegend (+79)
11. Rauno (+71)
12. Relavate (+68)
13. TraMaI (+67)
14. G_Land (+60)
15. D.P. (+59)
16. Dudeabides (+58)
17. BobbyCooper (+57)
18. KillerShark1985 (+56)
19. Intermission (+52)
20. Hixxy (+47)
21. Dakota? (+37)
22. Indestructibl3 (+19)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 136*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
4. Wukkadb (+106)
5. HitorGetHit (+105)
6. Walker (+103)
7. 420atalon (+97)
8. Ruckus (+89)
9. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
10. TheLegend (+81)
11. D.P. (+75)
12. Dudeabides (+74)
13. Rauno (+71)
14. TraMaI (+69)
15. Relavate (+68)
16. KillerShark1985 (+67)
17. G_Land (+60)
18. BobbyCooper (+57)
19. Hixxy (+55)
20. Intermission (+52)
21. (TIE) Dakota? (+44)
21. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (+44)
*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Went from the deep end to the middle... thanks HOGH ... and, ah.... Sonnen/Koscheck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Went from the deep end to the middle... thanks HOGH ... and, ah.... Sonnen/Koscheck.


Yeah I noticed that. Pretty big jump! You may have to use your add/drop soon though if Hughes doesnt come back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 56*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
4. Wukkadb (+106)
5. HitorGetHit (+105)
6. Walker (+103)
7. 420atalon (+97)
8. Ruckus (+89)
9. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
10. TheLegend (+81)
11. D.P. (+75)
12. Dudeabides (+74)
13. Rauno (+71)
14. TraMaI (+69)
15. Relavate (+68)
16. KillerShark1985 (+67)
17. Indestructibl3 (+61)
18. G_Land (+60)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+44)
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I suck


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 137*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. Wukkadb (+124)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
5. HitorGetHit (+116)
6. Walker (+103)
7. 420atalon (+97)
8. Ruckus (+89)
9. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
10. TheLegend (+81)
11. D.P. (+80)
12. Dudeabides (+74)
13. Rauno (+71)
14. TraMaI (+69)
15. Relavate (+68)
16. KillerShark1985 (+67)
17. Indestructibl3 (+61)
18. G_Land (+60)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you Thiago Alves, sub 1st round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 138*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. Wukkadb (+124)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
5. HitorGetHit (+116)
6. Walker (+103)
7. 420atalon (+97)
8. (TIE) Ruckus (+89)
8. (TIE) Rauno (+89)
10. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
11. TheLegend (+81)
12. D.P. (+80)
13. Dudeabides (+74)
14. TraMaI (+69)
15. Relavate (+68)
16. KillerShark1985 (+67)
17. Indestructibl3 (+61)
18. G_Land (+60)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC on Fox 1*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+154)
2. KryOnicle (+132)
3. Wukkadb (+124)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
5. HitorGetHit (+116)
6. Walker (+105)
7. TraMaI (+99)
8. 420atalon (+97)
9. TheLegend (+92)
10. (TIE) Ruckus (+89)
10. (TIE) Rauno (+89)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
13. D.P. (+80)
14. Dudeabides (+74)
15. Relavate (+68)
16. KillerShark1985 (+67)
17. Indestructibl3 (+61)
18. G_Land (+60)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 139*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+156)
2. (TIE) KryOnicle (+143)
2. (TIE) Wukkadb (+143)
4. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
5. HitorGetHit (+116)
6. Walker (+113)
7. TraMaI (+99)
8. (TIE) 420atalon (+97)
8. (TIE) Ruckus (+97)
10. TheLegend (+92)
11. Rauno (+89)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
13. D.P. (+80)
14. G_Land (+76)
15. Dudeabides (+74)
16. Relavate (+73)
17. KillerShark1985 (+67)
18. Indestructibl3 (+61)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Bellator 58*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+156)
2. (TIE) KryOnicle (+143)
2. (TIE) Wukkadb (+143)
4. TheLegend (+126)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
6. HitorGetHit (+116)
7. Walker (+113)
8. Ruckus (+108)
9. TraMaI (+99)
10. 420atalon (+97)
11. Rauno (+89)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
13. D.P. (+80)
14. G_Land (+76)
15. KillerShark1985 (+75)
16. Dudeabides (+74)
17. Relavate (+73)
18. Indestructibl3 (+61)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Donde esta mi puntos para Miquel Torres con UFC 139? :sad01:​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> Donde esta mi puntos para Miquel Torres con UFC 139? :sad01:​


Crap I forgot him too lol. This was a rough event for me.

Edit: Fixed. He got you 8 points. 5 for on card and 3 for Unanimous Decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after TUF 14 Finale*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+156)
2. (TIE) KryOnicle (+143)
2. (TIE) Wukkadb (+143)
4. TheLegend (+126)
5. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
6. HitorGetHit (+116)
7. 420atalon (+115)
8. Walker (+113)
9. Ruckus (+108)
10. TraMaI (+99)
11. Rauno (+89)
12. Toxic (challenge) (+84)
13. G_Land (+81)
14. D.P. (+80)
15. KillerShark1985 (+75)
16. Dudeabides (+74)
17. Relavate (+73)
18. Indestructibl3 (+61)
19. BobbyCooper (+57)
20. Hixxy (+55)
21. Intermission (+52)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sign up here for next year if you wish to play again!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...-fight-league-sign-up-thread.html#post1513879


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to be clear, the season ends in 31 December right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Just to be clear, the season ends in 31 December right?


Corret. January 1st is the start of the draft. I will have a thread up soon that goes more into detail about the draft, draft order, rules, etc...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after UFC 140*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+156)
2. (TIE) KryOnicle (+143)
2. (TIE) Wukkadb (+143)
4. Walker (+140)
5. TheLegend (+126)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
7. HitorGetHit (+116)
8. 420atalon (+115)
9. Ruckus (+108)
10. TraMaI (+99)
11. Dudeabides (+94)
12. Rauno (+89)
13. Toxic (challenge) (+86)
14. KillerShark1985 (+83)
15. G_Land (+81)
16. D.P. (+80)
17. Relavate (+73)
18. BobbyCooper (+68)
19. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (+61)
19. (TIE) Hixxy (+61)
21. Intermission (+54)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh snap- there is hope! Moved into 4th with 2 fighters left this year fighting now that Fedor is on the New Year's DREAM card. :thumb02:​


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

F U WALKER !!!!

*dies inside*



Unless you go to 1st place. Then YAY and BAHAHAHAHA @ Toxic.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Well looks like Toxic going to win it. I got Cerrone fighting on the 30th though, nice.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Things were so bright when Silva vs Hendo on 30th was speculated. Now... 4th place is likely.

Good job all. See ya next year


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im looking AT 200 Points now so I am already counting my winnings. I even still have a title fight to finish up the year with Aoki fighting on the 31st.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rankings after Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Masvidal*

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+201)
2. (TIE) KryOnicle (+143)
2. (TIE) Wukkadb (+143)
4. Walker (+140)
5. TheLegend (+126)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
7. HitorGetHit (+116)
8. 420atalon (+115)
9. Ruckus (+108)
10. Dudeabides (+105)
11. TraMaI (+99)
12. KillerShark1985 (+91)
13. Rauno (+89)
14. Toxic (challenge) (+86)
15. D.P. (+82)
16. G_Land (+81)
17. Relavate (+73)
18. BobbyCooper (+68)
19. (TIE) Indestructibl3 (+61)
19. (TIE) Hixxy (+61)
21. Intermission (+54)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Well looks like Toxic going to win it. I got Cerrone fighting on the 30th though, nice.


Oh yeah. I still got two title fights yet to close this mutha out. Nobody is catching me now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Congrats Toxic- you lapped the field this year. :thumbsup:

I'm just hoping to secure another 2nd place finish- we'll see.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At least i'm going to the top 10 tonight in my first season. Castillo and Overeem fighting.

Edit: Not sure if i added it right but i gained 29 pts which gives me a total of 118 pts and places me in 7th place. Not bad for a rookie year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And I close out the year with another 38 points.Oh yeah baby. nobody is more shocked than me.
239 points to close out the year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, way to go that is an unbelievable score.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

... Nearly a hundred points more than 2nd? I didn't expect that. Awesome year Toxic. Good job.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Where are the final rankings posted?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the final rankings for 2011 after adding in UFC 141 & DREAM: New Year 2011!

*
1. Toxic (Main) (+233)
2. Walker (+170)
3. KryOnicle (+151)
4. Wukkadb (+145)
5. TheLegend (+126)
6. TheGrizzlyBear (+120)
7. HitorGetHit (+116)
7. (tie) Rauno (+116)
9. 420atalon (+115)
10. Ruckus (+108)
11. Dudeabides (+105)
12. TraMaI (+99)
13. KillerShark1985 (+91)
14. Toxic (challenge) (+86)
15. G_Land (+83)
16. D.P. (+82)
17. Relavate (+73)
18. BobbyCooper (+68)
19. Indestructibl3 (+66)
20. Hixxy (+63)
21. Intermission (+54)
22. Dakota? (+46)
*​
Congrats to the winner, Toxic!

And in 2nd place, Walker. 

3rd place goes to ... Kry.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Congrats again to Toxic for a great season- blew everyone away. :thumbsup:​ 
Hopefully the new draft is done before the year is up and good luck to everyone in the new season.​ 
Past 3 seasons for me:
2 years ago: 2nd
1 year ago: 1st
Last year: 2nd 
This year: I wants the top spot back! :thumb02:

Should be fun and exciting with so many more contestants this time around.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm more than happy with my 7th place in my rookie year. I was mainly collecting the fighters i liked.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Surprised I did as well as I did considering most of my fighters either didn't live up to their hype, were injured, or just got plain old screwed(picking Carwin then his fight getting changed to JDS)...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Surprised I did as well as I did considering most of my fighters either didn't live up to their hype, were injured, or just got plain old screwed(picking Carwin then his fight getting changed to JDS)...


I hear that- Nate Marquardt screwed me with his problems and of course Fedor lost twice and won a fight with org. that doesn't count.​


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Cerrone killed me at the end of the year. I was hoping for him to finish Diaz...didn't happen.

Oh well, 4th ain't bad.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

In the top 10 for my first year, not too shabby with Alvarez and Jacare getting "upset" in title bouts and and Ksmpmann getting the loss to Sanchez.


----------

